# Combining Hyatt points to book diamond/platinum weeks



## Naniac (Feb 1, 2011)

I just purchased a 1400 pt EOY Hyatt week 34. :whoopie: I'm looking to add a second 1400 pt annual week so that I will have 2800 pts every other year and can (hopefully) book a diamond/platinum week somewhere/anywhere.

The HRPP for the locations I would most likely want to exchange into would expire between weeks 26 and 38.  Would it be better for the annual week to be near the same time as the EOY week (ie weeks 24-38) or should I space my two weeks farther apart so to maximize my HRPP and CUP windows (so all my points don't change reservation windows at/near the same time).

I guess I would also need to know if when I book a higher value week with combined points, do I get to choose which points are used first (for example - the 1400 EOY points then 600-800 of the annual points).

My inclination is to buy weeks that are spaced approximately 6-months apart so my HRPP/CUP windows are opposite, but I'm not experienced enough (at all, actually!) to know if that's the best approach.

I'd really appreciate advice from other Hyatt owners.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 1, 2011)

Personally I would buy near the same week so you have all 2800 points to use.  Then you would have 6 months ot decide where you want to go.

Oldest points are used 1st.

HRPP are only used if you are going to use your week at the resort that you bought at...If not they change to CUP points at the 6 month mark or you can change then from HRPP to CUP as soon as you get the each year.


What did you buy/resort and for how much?

Welcome to Hyatt enjoy those vacation


----------



## Kal (Feb 1, 2011)

Just think of it this way - All the points are in CUP from the point you receive them to the point when they move into LCUP.  As a side benefit, for the first 6-months you have the exclusive right to reserve the unit/week you purchased (i.e. HRPP).

To get the most value I suggest the weeks you own are as close as possible together.  You must have the appropriate number of points in your account when the reservation is confirmed.  The system will go to the next person on the list if you don't have enough points.


----------



## Naniac (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for your advice!  I'm still weighing the pros and cons of the two weeks being close together.  

If I wasn't able to book a diamond/platinum week with the combined points, and my weeks were only 2-6 weeks apart, I probably wouldn't be able to travel to both home resorts since I have to work for a living!  I need to space my vacations about 4-6 months apart.  If my two weeks are about 6 months apart, then I would be able to go to both home resorts during my owned week (if I *had* to!).

I guess it would help to know if most owners convert to points right away/waive the right to their owned week or if they wait till closer to the end of their HRPP period to give up the right to their owned week.  If they are more likely to convert to points at the beginning of the HRPP, and I want to reserve a week 5-16, then I will need sufficient points in my "bank" between weeks 5-16 and if I get some points in August and some points in Dec or Jan then it should work for me, shouldn't it??

ARGH!  Math is hard and it's making my head spin!  

Carmel85 - As for which resort/how much ... I'm not all the way through the closing process yet so I don't want to jinx it.  It has passed ROFR and the deed is in the process of being recorded.  Once the transfer is complete, I will update Kal's database with the info.

Kal - Your web site was invaluable as I was researching which program to purchase.  Thanks for the great info.


----------



## Kal (Feb 2, 2011)

There are a number of variables here that will definitely impact your future reservations.  The first thing I would do is work thru some what if scenarios involving receiving points and using the points.  That will give you a little better hands-on feeling of how the points work.  For the most part, units are assigned 6-months prior to occupancy.

Then there is reality.  You MUST plan well in advance to get the best use of your points.  This means you must get on "wait lists" for planned usage.  Units are assigned from the wait lists on a first come basis.  If your goal is to stay during high season at a resort, that will require many more points then stays during off-season.  Obviously high season stays are the most desireable.  As an example, mud season at ski resorts, hurricane season at Florida resorts and hot/humid season at southern tier resorts are not much fun nor desireable.  The chance of getting into any of the high-end residence club units is very slim during low season, and impossible during high season.

Also, if you want a 2BR unit, that will take lots of points.  You will find that 1400 points is extremely limiting and will be a real challenge.

I agree 100% that it is best to have your points (owned weeks) spread apart, but that will almost certainly make it very difficult to be in a position to successfully use 2800 points.

And finally, you will have TWO maintenance fees with two 1400 point units.  That is usually the primary reason people buy a high point unit with one maintenance fee rather than owning two separate units.  Plan on maintenance fees increasing by 5-10% per year!!!  Pretty soon it's like real money


----------



## Kal (Feb 2, 2011)

Naniac said:


> ...I guess it would help to know if most owners convert to points right away/waive the right to their owned week or if they wait till closer to the end of their HRPP period to give up the right to their owned week.  If they are more likely to convert to points at the beginning of the HRPP, and I want to reserve a week 5-16, then I will need sufficient points in my "bank" between weeks 5-16 and if I get some points in August and some points in Dec or Jan then it should work for me, shouldn't it??....


 
Remember I suggested you consider all your new points as CUP points.  The HRPP term is just a privilege that will work automatically.  Anytime during the 6-month period you can call Hyatt to confirm you will use your owned unit/week (i.e. HRPP unit).  Even the very last day will work.  There is absolutely no reason to take any action until you positively know you will use your unit.  Keep your options open.  If you reserve a different unit somewhere the points will be deducted and the computer will automatically release your HRPP unit.

Only think about when you receive points, when the HRPP 6-month period expires and when points move into LCUP.  HRPP is just a distraction and generally should be ignored unless you really want to use your HRPP Unit.  You don't need to "bank points" as the points are already in your account.  The computer considers all points as CUP points until they move into LCUP.  If you use your HRPP unit, the points are deducted from your CUP points.  The term "HRPP Points" is meaningless.

With one of my HVC units I call during the last week of the 6-month HRPP period to confirm my unit IF I plan to use it.  With my other units I just spend the points as I see fit and never ever call Hyatt about HRPP issues.


----------



## Naniac (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks Kal.  I've been doing some "visualization" of points using colored bars in Excel.  Here's the scenario I've been working with, please let me know if my thought process is reasonable:

I purchased a 1400 pt. EOY Week 34 (even), with first usage in 2012 (I'm operating under the assumption that the points become available in 2011, but I'm not exactly sure that's the case.  If it's not, this scenario moves out another year).  If I purchase a second annual 1400 pt. Week 2 (for example), I will have 2800 points to play with in January 2012.

In January 2012, I waitlist a Week 5, 2013, somewhere warm and while I wait for that to be confirmed, I use 800 week 34 points (the oldest points) to get a studio for a week or book a couple of long weekends in 2012.  Magically, on or around Week 31, 2012, I get confirmed on my Week 5, 2013, request.  If I don't get confirmed, I use the 2000 points to book other vacations with available inventory (to avoid the week 34 points going to LCUP). 

Assuming I was able to confirm reservations, I have no more points.  Week 2, 2013, I receive 1400 points.  Week 34, 2013, I receive 1400 points.  I use the Week 2 points and up to half of the Week 34 points in 2013 (saving the other half to combine with Week 2, 2014).  In Week 2, 2014, I receive 1400 points and then waitlist Week 5, 2015, and the scenario repeats.

Am I missing something?  Would this scenario work?  I'm assuming that putting a request in 12-months in advance is soon enough, but I may be underestimating the demand.  I'd be happy going to any of the 11 resorts where week 5 is platinum, so I would think I could get confirmed somewhere.  I think I read you can add your name to multiple request/wait lists.

Anyway, I realize that owning two 1400-point weeks equals two maintenance fees.  But the fact that one of those weeks is EOY makes it 1.5 maintenance fees per year.  I couldn't afford the upfront cost of a 2000/2200 point week but I got a good deal on the EOY week and if I can get a similar deal on an annual 1400 point week then I think the extra .5 maintenance fee will work out in the long run.

This is all speculation (and wishful thinking) right now.  I've got my eyes open for a good opportunity and hopefully the perfect week will become available.  I am looking forward to enjoying my Hyatt vacations for many years to come, even if it is only week 34 every other year!

Thanks again for your advice and your web site.  Happy travelling!


----------



## Kal (Feb 3, 2011)

The schedule for points received looks good and the wait list for Week 5 is fine.  However, make sure you get on wait lists for the non-week 5 stays also.  There are only a limited number of resorts with studios, so that picking will be a challenge.  For long-weekends, make sure you look at the number of points required and the specific days included in a "short stays".

Indeed there are lots of Platinum Week 5s but by the fact those are hi value weeks means there is a very high demand.  Don't assume they are easy pickings for warm weather resorts.  You just need to get your name on a wait list.  Be careful tho as all those units will generally come available at the same moment so you could get multiple reservations.  You have to make sure your request is marked as either/or.


----------

